# potting material



## Casebrius (Jan 12, 2009)

What do people use to pot their LEDs? I'm looking for something similar to the black stuff you see in Malkoff Pills. Thanks


----------



## JasonH (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm guessing its some sort of epoxy that transfers heat well, like arctic alumina though I'm not sure.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm moving this to MMM, where you should receive some answers.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 12, 2009)

Casebrius said:


> What do people use to pot their LEDs? I'm looking for something similar to the black stuff you see in Malkoff Pills. Thanks


 


Yes...Me too


----------



## lightforce2 (Jan 12, 2009)

Casebrius said:


> What do people use to pot their LEDs? I'm looking for something similar to the black stuff you see in Malkoff Pills. Thanks


And me too


----------



## Anglepoise (Jan 12, 2009)

I use 'Artic Alumina' available on line from the 'Shoppe'.

Its a white 2 part epoxy and does not conduct electricity.
Only thing to watch is it sets up fast.


----------



## LED Boatguy (Jan 12, 2009)

MG Chemicals Thermally Conductive Epoxy. Used it for years. Be sure to stir the crap out of each bottle before use because the solids drop to the bottom.

http://www.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?qs=nnh8%2fA0SuH%2fLBKx%2fKG5%2fkw%3d%3d

I have generic epoxy I get by the quart. When heat really isn't an issue, but I don't want prying eyes seeing the electroincs, I put black dye in it and do the potting. If it's warm, I'll put it under a fan and/or do multiple pours so it doesn't go China Syndrome. Epoxy curing is an exothermic process, and if you try to cure too much in a confined space (like you do when potting), it can get ugly. The MG Chemicals listed above kicks off very slowly and tends not to heat up. In fact, I usually add heat.


----------



## Casebrius (Jan 12, 2009)

LED Boatguy said:


> MG Chemicals Thermally Conductive Epoxy. Used it for years. Be sure to stir the crap out of each bottle before use because the solids drop to the bottom.
> 
> http://www.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?qs=nnh8/A0SuH/LBKx/KG5/kw==
> 
> I have generic epoxy I get by the quart. When heat really isn't an issue, but I don't want prying eyes seeing the electroincs, I put black dye in it and do the potting. If it's warm, I'll put it under a fan and/or do multiple pours so it doesn't go China Syndrome. Epoxy curing is an exothermic process, and if you try to cure too much in a confined space (like you do when potting), it can get ugly. The MG Chemicals listed above kicks off very slowly and tends not to heat up. In fact, I usually add heat.



Anywhere to get a smaller quantity? I wouldn't use that much in 4 lifetimes. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 12, 2009)

The black stuff is potting compound.

You can use 2-part epoxy, but sometimes the material contracts while curing and can shear off electronic components off the circuit boards.

Another option is to use clear RTV silicone sealant. It's kinda messy to apply, but much easier to remove if need be.


----------



## Mick (Jan 12, 2009)

3M also makes a two-part epoxy designed for electronic circuits. It is DP-270 and comes in dual tube packs. Check McMaster-Carr. I have seen warnings about using RTV due to acids involved. I believe there is a non-acidic RTV available.


----------

